# Advice needed



## darrenhop (Aug 16, 2017)

Hi,

I have a 2015 Focus ST in Stealth grey. 
It has quite a few small/not deep scratches on it. 
I was looking at a DAS 6 pro DA but there's so many options on polish and pads. 
http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/polishing-machines/das-6-pro-dual-action-polisher/cat_81.html

Would anyone be kind enough to recommend a good polish and pad combo?

Is the Scholl s20 a good option?

Cheers,
Darren


----------



## Scotie (Aug 24, 2016)

My advice to you would be buy the das6 pro by itself using the detailing world group buy code, Buy some Sonax ex 04-06 and some Chemical Guys Hex logic pads, Orange, Green and White, Start off with the white pad, if that isnt cutting it, move to green and if that still isnt getting rid of the swirls/rds move up to orange and you may need to finish off with either White or Green.

Sonax ex 04-06 will start off as a cutting compound and break down into a finishing compound, contains no fillers and is very easy to remove :thumb:


----------



## X-Type_Bobstar (Jul 16, 2012)

Good advice from above. Yes Scholl S20 is a good product i've used it on BMW and Audi paint for gloss enhancements and it will work with softer polishing pads as well as harder cutting pads.


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Scotie said:


> My advice to you would be buy the das6 pro by itself using the detailing world group buy code, Buy some Sonax ex 04-06 and some Chemical Guys Hex logic pads, Orange, Green and White, Start off with the white pad, if that isnt cutting it, move to green and if that still isnt getting rid of the swirls/rds move up to orange and you may need to finish off with either White or Green.
> 
> Sonax ex 04-06 will start off as a cutting compound and break down into a finishing compound, contains no fillers and is very easy to remove :thumb:


This is exactly what I was going to suggest :thumb: get a 3" backing plate and pads as well bud because you will need them for the smaller areas


----------



## darrenhop (Aug 16, 2017)

Thanks for all the replies guys, really appreciated. 
Which size hex pads 5 or 6"


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

I use the 5.5in hex pads with a 5in backing plate. http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/machi...xlogic-pads/6-pads-fits-5-plate-/cat_152.html


----------



## Scotie (Aug 24, 2016)

darrenhop said:


> Thanks for all the replies guys, really appreciated.
> Which size hex pads 5 or 6"


i use 5.5 inch pads on a 5 inch plate and 4 inch pads on a 3.5 inch plate


----------



## darrenhop (Aug 16, 2017)

Cheers for the help guys,
Do you know where else i could get some smaller pads as the 4" are out of stock on Clean you car?
http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/polishing/chemical-guys-hexlogic-pads/cat_82.html

Also the ShineMate 3.5" Dual-Action Backing Plate is out of stock 
http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/polis...al-action-spot-pad-backing-plate/prod_66.html

Daz


----------



## Scotie (Aug 24, 2016)

http://www.in2detailing.co.uk/buff-and-shine-3-5-90mm-dual-action-backing-plate.html not sure about the 4 inch pads, usually quite hard to get a hold off, took me a couple of weeks to get a 4 inch white pad


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

Ultimate Finish have the 4in pads in stock


----------



## darrenhop (Aug 16, 2017)

Scotie said:


> My advice to you would be buy the das6 pro by itself using the detailing world group buy code, Buy some Sonax ex 04-06 and some Chemical Guys Hex logic pads, Orange, Green and White, Start off with the white pad, if that isnt cutting it, move to green and if that still isnt getting rid of the swirls/rds move up to orange and you may need to finish off with either White or Green.
> 
> Sonax ex 04-06 will start off as a cutting compound and break down into a finishing compound, contains no fillers and is very easy to remove :thumb:


Roughly how many passes does it take from start to finish

Cheers,
Daz


----------

